# Buxton Lime Firms, May 2008



## RedDave (Jun 2, 2008)

The BLF (Buxton Lime Firms) site is on the A6 east of Buxton. It was a limestone quarry and lime kilns. There are five buildings in all.

Building at entrance











Second building, behind first building from A6





BLF=Buxton Lime Firms





Interior of second building










Pulley on ceiling of second building





Third building, on way to base of lime kilns










Chimney of third building





Third building. Old jacket lying on floor, coat hooks just visible on right





Closer look at coat hooks





Base of lime kilns. Next Channel 4 ad?





Where the lime was removed from the kilns















Roof of lime kilns. Note the circular track where the trolley dropped its load of limestone into the kiln.





Fifth building and bing





Quarry





Quarry as seen from top of bing


----------



## stesh (Jun 2, 2008)

That third photo remembers me of some sort of Mayan/Aztec ruin  Looks a great place.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2008)

Cracking photos, RD. Great to see inside plus the various aspects to the buildings. Really interesting site.


----------



## hillcarr (Feb 7, 2010)

Buxton Water Company has recently submitted a full planning application to High Peak Borough Council (HPK/2009/0723) at Cowdale Quarry, Buxton for "a water bottling plant and associated storage areas with new access off the A6, internal roads and a visitors/climbing centre" which means if planning consent is granted that some of these old quarry buildings (now items of industrial archaeology) will be demolished.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 7, 2010)

Missed this the first time round RD, nice set of photos


----------

